# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Chuyên sửa cây nước nóng lạnh SANAKY tại quận 1,ALO((0909807988)))

## trang988nike

Chuyên sửa cây nước nóng lạnh SANAKY tại quận 1,ALO((0909807988)))
Máy nước uống nóng lạnh trở nên quen thuộc với quý khách bởi sự tiện dụng của nó.Máy có 2 chứa năng làm nóng và làm lạnh phục vụ rất là tiện lợi cho quý khách.Trong thời gian sửa dụng máy nước nóng lạnh không tránh khỏi hư hỏng như không nóng,không lạnh,cháy nước,giật điện,…vì vậy khi gặp nhưng sự cố ấy thì hãy nhất máy lên và gọi trực tiếp dịch vụ sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại nhà của chúng tôi theo số điện thoại : 028 6277 0688 - 028 6275 7639 uy tín chất lượng - giá hợp lý - linh kiện chính hãng.
Trụ sở chính : 445/19/1F Nơ trang long - Phường 13 - Quận bình thạnh
Công ty TNHH TM DV KT Đặng Thế Vinh
MST :0311776363
Dịch vụ đến nhà sửa chữa cây nước nóng lạnh đảm bảo uy tín trên toàn Tphcm

Sau đây là những bệnh của máy thường hay mắc phải khi quý khách hang sửa dụng :

Cây nước nóng lạnh Alaska nguồn không vào

Cây nước nóng lạnh Alaska không làm nóng hoặc không lạnh

Cây nước nóng lạnh Alaska bị rò điện, rỉ nước, đóng cặn

Cây nước nóng lạnh Alaska có rơ le ngắt nhiệt sớm

Cây nước nóng lạnh Alaska bị cháy khét, gẫy vòi, ...

Còn rất nhiều pan bệnh khác của cây nước Alaska

Phục vụ trên toàn Thể các quận thuộc địa bàn TPHCM uy tín tận nhà
Tổng đài : 028 6277 0688 - 028.6275 7639
Dịch vụ sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh Alaska tận nhà trên toàn tphcm

- Phục vụ sau 30p gọi

- Đến nhà kiểm tra,báo bệnh và giá sửa chữa thay thế linh kiện 

- Viết phiếu nhận và giao hang - kém phiếu bảo hành cho khách hang

- Nhân viên nhiệt tình ,trung thật,không ngại xa

*Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách,càm ơn quý khách đã đọc phần tin này!

----------

